# Bring your daughter to work day



## jokensmoken (Jun 14, 2019)

Sussie was as happy as she could be skipping along with dad on their way to his office...
She was wide eyed and excited when they entered the front doors. 
After a little while her smile turned into a bit of a frown and her excitement had faded...
A couple of her dads co workers tried to cheer her up but that only worsened the situation until she finally burst into tears.
Her dad scooped his little princess up and ask her what was wrong...
She blurted out through her sobbing 
"The clowns daddy...where are all the clowns you said you worked with.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 14, 2019)

Ha!! That's a GOOD one.
Gary


----------



## tardissmoker (Jun 15, 2019)

Out of the mouths of babes! Har!


----------

